# amazon is going to make it worst.



## ezdayman (Jan 7, 2014)

Did anyone see that amazon is coming out with home services? amazon will take a 20% take but they offer all the same jobs as we all do.. So now who ever has an amazon account can sign up and saturate the market..:thumbsup: should have stayed in the I.T. Field  here is the story if you want to read. http://arstechnica.com/business/201...ices-business-wants-to-give-you-drum-lessons/


----------



## ezdayman (Jan 7, 2014)

*oh..*

and looks like google is going to get in on it also, Must be like angies list or thumb tack. :mellow:


----------



## david (Apr 11, 2012)

*hi*

are they going to compete with homeadvisor and others,if so contractors beware another way you'll be going broke.


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

Bout time! Amazon can now take me to the job site by 1 of their drones. Yeehaw!


----------



## Yeah (Feb 9, 2015)

Do I get free two day shipping with my prime membership?


----------



## ezdayman (Jan 7, 2014)

I use my drone alot... who ever doesn't have one should.. but what are your thoughts on this program? Do you see prices go even further down?


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

Personally I think it will be a short term "fad". At HomeAdvisors the contractor pays a set fee per lead. Angie's Lust has been losing market share due to the fees. A 20% charge will turn a contractor off quick.


----------



## Yeah (Feb 9, 2015)

I don't see this affecting the P&P/preservation business. Amazon is fairly picky with vendors they allow to sell on their site. I highly doubt there are many legitimate businesses out there that would be willing to work for less than what most P&P/preservation vendors are being paid now days.

If you are in another line of business in a certain market area, it may have an impact to a small degree. Thats the thing about business though, you have to be constantly adapting to survive.


----------

